# southern soapers



## Coop (Oct 12, 2010)

Did I read somewhere on the forum that southern soapers is not a good place to order from? I did a search but could'nt find it.


----------



## Deda (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally, I like Southern Soapers.  They deliver quickly and the products I've received have been top quality.

Sadly, they are going out of business, I think maybe due to health problems?
The last day to order is sometime in Nov.  They have some good deals right now.  I'd encourage you to buy with confidence and hope they are able to sell the business.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

I like them.  They have some great FO's...

I think there was some drama a while back if you go back far enough.  But I highly recommend them.  You might get some good deals since they are closing.  But I think the shipping time is a bit longer now that they are so busy.  Don't order something you might need in a couple of days.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

Southern Soapers is a great place to shop, BUT they are going out of business and selling off the inventory, so you might not want to get too vested in stuff you can only get there.

http://southernsoapers.com/news/family- ... d-of-2010/
and most recently
http://southernsoapers.com/cart/

eta:  oh, I see Deda beat me to it LOL


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm unfamiliar with any of the past drama, but Southern Soapers is one of my favorite and reliable suppliers with a lot of unique FOs. It's just so sad they are going out of business because I've become quite attached to some of their FOs. Like the others have said, now's the time to order from them since everything is on sale and time is running out.

IrishLass


----------



## Coop (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I saw they were going out of business that's why i was asking about them. Maybe it was Saratoga something that I remember reading about. Too bad they're going out since you all seem to like them. I'm going to check on their sales, last day is Nov.15th. What are your favorite FOs?


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea, IL - I don't recall any drama regarding them either.  Just sadness they are closing down.


----------



## paillo (Oct 12, 2010)

Coop said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, I saw they were going out of business that's why i was asking about them. Maybe it was Saratoga something that I remember reading about. Too bad they're going out since you all seem to like them. I'm going to check on their sales, last day is Nov.15th. What are your favorite FOs?



i LOVE southern soapers! have been absolutely satisfied with everything i've ever bought from them, and am really sad to see them go. i'm about 3 hours away and am considering driving there and going on a mad shopping spree to save on shipping 

it was saratoga scents, aka alabama soapworks, that had the drama. i would NEVER order from them again, if indeed they still are in business, which they shouldn't be.

order with confidence from southern soapers, and as others have said, take advantage of their going-out-of-business sale now! i think their shipping's a little pricey (even in-state for me) or i would order a TON of stuff from them.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

My absolute favorite FO from them is Blueberry Festival.  Holy Smokes...in lotion it is TDF.  Last time I checked it was 50% off.  Of course I like the Tassi Lav...but you can't get that less than a drum.  I think Irishlass put me on to that one.  Indian paintbrush is really nice.

I recently started using them and LOVE everything I've gotten.  They also have a great blog with recipes, ideas and such.  Totally sucks they are closing down.    

The drama was about colorants leaking or something.  It was awhile back.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

oh, that drama.  I remember someone squeezed the bottle too hard and it went all over or something.  "local" drama.

anyway.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2010)

yeppers, that sounds about right.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> My absolute favorite FO from them is Blueberry Festival.  Holy Smokes...in lotion it is TDF.  Last time I checked it was 50% off.  Of course I like the Tassi Lav...but you can't get that less than a drum.  I think Irishlass put me on to that one.  Indian paintbrush is really nice.
> 
> I recently started using them and LOVE everything I've gotten.  They also have a great blog with recipes, ideas and such.  Totally sucks they are closing down.
> 
> The drama was about colorants leaking or something.  It was awhile back.



I'm gonna mourn the Blueberry Festival.  Only blueberry scent I like.    I've been ordering from them like mad for the past month.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 13, 2010)

These are some of my favorites from them:

Tassi Lavender (best lavender FO on the planet, if you ask me)
Bossa Nova
Macapuno Sorbet (absolutely scrumptious in lotion and butters)
Creamy Orange Sherbet
Yellow Rose Of Texas
Jasmine Grapefruit
Chocolate Serendipity (best chocolate FO I've ever smelled)
Rosemilk (haven't soaped it, but it's awesome in lotion)
Blackberry Apple
Fresh Picked Strawberries (faded in my soap, but wonderful in lotions)

IrishLass


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone else had any trouble with recent orders from Southern Soapers?

I have ordered from them in the past with no problems. But the order I just received ($75+ worth of FO's) is nothing but problems. 

They were shipped in cheap plastic bottles and I know they used to ship in glass... at least the last time I ordered. They used paper seals under the caps which all disintegrated into the bottles so my FO's are full of tiny paper bits floating through them and frankly I'd rather not use them that way. And because of that the FO's leaked (slightly) to the point that the labels are unreadable and the scents got out into the cardboard box and on to other items I ordered... so now everything smells like cotton candy.

I've contacted them through their website twice since last week and have had no reply. I called their number which tells me to use their website to contact them... but it did allow me to leave a message which I did. I have heard nothing from them... not even an acknowledgement that they got my messages.

I know they are in the process of shutting down but I don't think that's any excuse. I hope this doesn't sound like a rant because I'm a fairly low key person... but I do expect at least basic customer service from companies who take my money.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 13, 2010)

It hapened to me too.  I ordered Honey nut FO and it came in plastic bottle which leaked all over the shipping box and everything in it.  I can't even bring myself soap with it yet, I am so sick of that smell.  It was horrible for couple of day. I ordered 2 fragrances that were on clearance - 16oz - and they both came in plastic bottle.  
I even took picture of the box, but never contacted them.  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you... it's not much comfort but it helps to know I'm not alone. If you do choose to contact them I'd be curious to know if you have any better luck getting someone to reply.


----------



## SoapJunkie (Oct 14, 2010)

Ugh, I placed an order last week and got the notice yesterday that my order would be shipping today.  Guess it's cross your fingers time.  :shock:


----------



## DMCC (Nov 3, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> It hapened to me too.  I ordered Honey nut FO and it came in plastic bottle which leaked all over the shipping box and everything in it.  I can't even bring myself soap with it yet, I am so sick of that smell.  It was horrible for couple of day. I ordered 2 fragrances that were on clearance - 16oz - and they both came in plastic bottle.
> I even took picture of the box, but never contacted them.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your damaged shipment.  I know you're sick of the Honey Nut scent, but how do you like?  I was thinking about ordering that one.  Please describe it if you can.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not soap with it yet..lol  
OOB it smells strong like honey and almonds I think.  I think it woud go very good with some honey/milk soap.


----------



## DMCC (Nov 6, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I did not soap with it yet..lol
> OOB it smells strong like honey and almonds I think.  I think it woud go very good with some honey/milk soap.




Thanks.  I ordered it yeesterday.  I don't have any honey/nut/milk type fragrances so I look forward to getting this one.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 11, 2010)

Update for anyone interested...

After multiple emails and calls I have still never had any reply from SS to date. Nothing. I entered messages through their web site describing the problems with the shipment and asking for help. I called their phone number and received a recorded message asking me to contact them through their web site. However I was allowed to leave a message. But none of my requests were even acknowledged let alone answered.

I finally had to contact my credit card company and submitted all of the paperwork to have the charge reversed and credited back to me. In the end I had to pay for return shipping but it was better than spending over $75 for products that were unusable.

I understand that they are closing but that's no excuse to treat customers this way. If they can't even answer an email then they just need to go ahead and close shop and stop taking people's money. It's a shame that they choose to go out of business that way after being so reliable in the past.

Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 12, 2010)

wow what a shame! I have never ordered but every week I get an email 'Going out of business' ads but can't reply to customers? Wow ... that's messed up ....

Sorry for everyone with bad experiences! Not just the money but we wait with such anticipation of receiving our stuff! Hate disappointment MORE than lost $


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 12, 2010)

This is kinda off topic, but loveit_laterit is so right about disapointment! I get sooo aggravated when I order something and it either gets left out of the box (seems to happen to me with great regularity) or, even worse, they're out of stock and they don't tell you before shipping it. Without fail, it's almost always the main thing I wanted in my order and I would have just waited to order everything until it was back in stock. Grrrrr!!!!  :evil:


----------



## dubnica (Nov 12, 2010)

photoshadows said:
			
		

> This is kinda off topic, but loveit_laterit is so right about disapointment! I get sooo aggravated when I order something and it either gets left out of the box (seems to happen to me with great regularity) or, even worse, they're out of stock and they don't tell you before shipping it. Without fail, it's almost always the main thing I wanted in my order and I would have just waited to order everything until it was back in stock. Grrrrr!!!!  :evil:



yep...the out of stock thing hapens with Bramble Berry.  they send you email right before they ship it out...saying something is out of stock, but you are right, it usually is something that you really needed.  Why they don't update their website quantities is beyond me.


----------

